# Gloves



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking for waterproof handling gloves that aren't bulky. Anyone tried SealSkinz?


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Haven't tried Sealskinz, but I bought a pair that might fit the bill for you at a snow ski shop. I realize with your location a ski shop might be hard to find, but you might find something on the net. The gloves I bought are made by North Face and I got 'em half price in the spring.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a pair on Seal Skinz. Leak after only month. I did buy a pair of gortex gloves at Cabelas that I love. They are camo on the back,but Black leather on the palms.
Joe


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2008)

seal skinz dont work very well.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

What do you meant by bulky? I cant really call with any glove at all, but I can shoot with most...


----------



## riverdog (Mar 21, 2004)

tried seal skinz , they feel alright for a while but when it gets cold they tended to cut off my circulation and my hands got cold, a buddy had the same problem with his.


----------



## Mossy835 (Feb 6, 2010)

Buy a good pair of gortex gloves - need to try a few on to see what fits and workd for you. Tried seal skins a few years back and within a couple of trips to the duck marsh the began to at the seams if worn for very long they also have no insulation value when its cold.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Had a pair of seal skins and they leaked after about a week. Sent them back ant they sent me a new pair. Leaked after a month,:-x


----------



## captsanner295 (Apr 12, 2009)

Check out atlas gloves. model 495.


----------

